# Proxyserver?



## Moosi (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Suche ein ProxyServer Programm, das alles mitprotokolliert und sichtbar machen kann. Möchte gern ein Protokoll eines Programmes 'ausspioniern' 

Danke


----------



## Ben Ben (19. Dezember 2004)

Geht das etwas genauer? Hängst du am Mirrorport von nem Switch oder hast du Zugriff auf den gateway oder wie genau?
Naja ethereal würde jedenfalls für den Datenstrom helfen, kannst dann auch das Zeugs entsprechend filtern...


----------



## Moosi (19. Dezember 2004)

danke ethereal hat mich soeben sehr weit weitergebracht
thx


----------

